# zarostlý chlap



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, co přesně znamená, když je chlap zarostlý? Musí mít dlouhé vlasy a vousy jako třeba bezdomovci, nebo když se neholím pár dní, tak jsem taky zarostlý? Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Obojí.

Zarostlý je již se strništěm. Zarostlý je i s dlouhými vlasy nebo dlouhými vousy.

Pořád lepší než zarostlý nehet.
A bokem... zarostlý byl i zámek Šípkové Růženky.


----------



## Encolpius

Takže člověk může mít i zarostlé nohy, hrudník, záda, etc....čili význam je skoro jako chlupatý...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ano.

Hlavní rozdíl je v tom, že pokud je někdo zarostlý, měl by se upravit - ostříhat, oholit nebo upravit, aby to vypadalo zanedbaně.
Neřekl bych tedy, že to je jasné vymezení, ale přijde mi to převážné, že to znamená, že by se měl člověk upravit.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji, zajímavý komentář, a myslím, že chápu vo co go...


----------



## Bohemos

"Zarostlý" = neoholené (vousy, podpaždí, ohanbí/přirození), či neostříhané (vlasy),
              = velmi chlupatý, nepečlivě vypadající/neudržovaný vzhled, 
              = konotace = > nepěkný, nehezký, neatraktivní, zanedbaný etc.  
              = téma: vkus, vizáž, estetika (těla) etc.

Ano, bezdomovci bývají - zpravidla - velice zarostlý.

Příklad: To, hele, můj přítel je natolik zarostlý -, 14 dní se neholil a prý se ani holit(i) nebude, - že ho na chodbě, na patře nepoznala ani jeho sousedka. Už by se měl, podle mě, opravdu oholit. Vypadá hrozně. No, a to jsem mu také včera večer, než jsem ulehla, řekla, byť se mu to ale vůbec nelíbilo. Pusu mu prostě nedám, dokud se neoholí...  )!!!   

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------

